# 1952 B-6 on Ebay



## bidb4you (Nov 17, 2013)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=301015639149

I contacted this seller about this bike being "original". He said it was but the paint looks too good to me. What are your guys thoughts on the originality and price on this one?? Its been on Ebay a while.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2013)

That has definitely been redone and it looks like an older repaint.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

bidb4you said:


> View attachment 123611http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Schwin...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4615ee246d
> 
> I contacted this seller about this bike being "original". He said it was but the paint looks too good to me. What are your guys thoughts on the originality and price on this one?? Its been on Ebay a while.




Frame darts are wayyyyyyyyyyyyy off.... Amateur hour paint job... Springer leg dart tooooooooo looooooonngggg...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

bidb4you said:


> View attachment 123611http://www.ebay.com/itm/1952-Schwin...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4615ee246d
> 
> I contacted this seller about this bike being "original". He said it was but the paint looks too good to me. What are your guys thoughts on the originality and price on this one?? Its been on Ebay a while.




Plus tank screws are painted, Schwinn didn't paint the screws. Schwinn decal has an R stamp ( registered trade Mark).. og decals didn't have that.. Pins look too thick...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2013)

*Completely Original Repaint*

But the poll needs to be modified or reworded and I need more than a couple crapass pictures before I can vote.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Nov 17, 2013)

*I have seen enough*

It's a repaint and not very good.


----------



## bidb4you (Nov 17, 2013)

*I can't believe it's not butter  *

ok I'll contact the seller to send me more pictures so you can vote  Ya I felt the same and he is did set on the price. How about I reword it to give a poll on price?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 17, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> But the poll needs to be modified or reworded and I need more than a couple crapass pictures before I can vote.




That paint is not original in anyways besides color... Notice frame darts, this has two on the top bar, should be three...mast darts pins too long diamond too small, springer leg, dart way to long


----------



## bidb4you (Nov 17, 2013)

It's to bad there is no feature on Ebay for challenging the accuracy of a sellers description? I do like the color scheme on it tho.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That paint is not original in anyways besides color... Notice frame darts, this has two on the top bar, should be three...mast darts pins too long diamond too small, springer leg, dart way to long




Yes, I can clearly see that and I first noted it was a total repaint. But the poll says rate the originality, imposter 1. Meaning a fake. The bike is not a fake or an imposter. The seller maybe, but not the bike.

Now if the poll just had rate the originality from 1 to 10 it would be easier, with more pictures.    So a 5 is a half way original imposter?


----------



## bidb4you (Nov 17, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> Yes, I can clearly see that and I first noted it was a total repaint. But the poll says rate the originality, imposter 1. Meaning a fake. The bike is not a fake or an imposter. The seller maybe, but not the bike.
> 
> Now if the poll just had rate the originality from 1 to 10 it would be easier, with more pictures.    So a 5 is a half way original imposter?




I can't seem to change the poll question?  I agree imposter isn't the best choice of words.


----------



## bidb4you (Nov 17, 2013)

*Price???*

Nobody gave their opinion on price?? I think $1200


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2013)

That listing is a prime example of a poorly executed listing considering what he is selling and for that cash amount. I gather he purchased that at some point not knowing jack about it and he still doesn't know jack about it. What's the serial number? Is it really a 1952 model? Is the light original or a repop? I can't see any knurling on the rims and they may be aftermarket. If you start out with a decent original and then spend money on replacing parts and doing a full repaint, even of that quality, you could easily have a grand invested. But, with that crapass listing I wouldn't even consider punching in a bid, unless I had more details and more pictures.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 20, 2013)

Should the fender rivets be cadmium coated or painted?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

Talewinds said:


> Should the fender rivets be cadmium coated or painted?




Cad..... I voted 1 because its poorly done..


----------

